# What shotgun should I get?



## IndianDuckman (Feb 3, 2006)

I just finished my first duck hunting season, and man did I have fun. I am hooked for life!! I used my 870 express, but had a problem with the fore end pump swelling up due to the rainy conditions we hunted in on the last day. I really like the 870, as that's what my father used (wingmaster) for many years. I want to get a synthetic stock gun, and eveyone tells me that the Mossberg 835 is the way to go for the muddy, wet conditions of duck hunting. However, I love the 870, and I see that Remington has the 870 SPS Super Magnum. Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

The 870 is a great gun. If it is the wood swelling on the pump (forearm) maybe look into a synthetic stock replacement. More importantly, don't let the moisture run down the barrel and into your shotshell, put a peice of electrical tape over the end of you barrel. It will keep the inside of your barrel from getting wet, the shotshell from soaking in moisture and most importantly, keep you safe from a fouled load or barrel.

Keep a roll of electrical tape with you, it works.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Long time ago in a far away land we use condoms. Just slipped them over the barrel. Tried using the ones made in the USA but they were to big, kept falling off. Got the one made in France and they were just right with a snug fit. :lol:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

:lol: :rollin: :toofunny:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

:beer:

nice... have you ever seen the serial number on a condom? No? Didn't think so... you must not need to roll it down all the way like I do.... 

dd:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Actually the only time I ever need to roll them down is if I'm in line behind you and I want to venture bast the used part.... oke:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Well OK what ever!? :eyeroll:

I'd go with either the Mossberg 835 or a Benelli Nova. I love Remington rifles, but I ain't much on their shotguns.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Gohon said:


> Actually the only time I ever need to roll them down is if I'm in line behind you and I want to venture bast the used part.... oke:


Eww....you're not implying sloppy seconds I hope! oke:

You're right... I"ll go first every time! hahahahaha

Ryan


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh lighten up........... not everything has to be serious all the time. :eyeroll:

IndianDuckman, there is nothing wrong with what you already have if you are happy with it unless you just want to get a new gun. If it is a pump you are not going to do better than the Remington 870 anyway. You can buy synthetic replacement stocks for you gun for about $60.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I upgraded to a Nova from my 870. I a very happy with it.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Just out of curiosity what was the upgrade. I mean what is it you find superior on the nova over the 870 and did you have a wingmaster or express.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I d would go with the Benelli Nova pump gun there the best pump on the market by far!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

is the browning BPS up there with these guns? a friend has the bps-10 and likes it alot, but i dont have anything else to compare it to.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Anything made by Browning is top of the line. The BPS is no different.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with the 870 almost every one I know has one and we all shoot the same max loads. My Grandpa has probably shot any where from 5,000 to 10,000 of these and it still works great. My friend has the Mossberg and has shot almost 2,000 (think the actual count is 1,800) and his gun dose not so any ware. The only reason he does not shoot a Remington is he dose not like the shell lifter on the 870. For some reason he gets his finger caught in it????? The only thing I can say about the Nova is the out side has less metal exposed so if you do not take care of your guns. It is probably less likely to rust.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Use a special wrench or a pair of angled needle nose pliers to take off the metal tube insert of the forearm..Use a varnish remover and lightly sand down the bulge and use a combo varethane stain/sealer and clear coat it should be all you need :sniper:


----------

